# Does Beta-alanine Improve Athletic Performance?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Does Beta-alanine Improve Athletic Performance? by Dr. Jarret Morrow Beta-alanine is a naturally occurring amino acid that has some potential benefits to athletes as it is involved as a rate-limiting precursor of carnosine and has been accepted has an effective physiological hydrogen ion (H+) buffer. In contrast, beta-alanine is not involved as a precursor of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

